# nieznany proces zjada 3 giga ramu...

## maczetax

Witam,

Po jakims czasie od wlaczenia komputera z 3 giga wolnego ramu robi sie ok 100 mega :/ nie bylo by w tym nic dziwnego tylko ze zaden z wlaczononych programow nie powinien ciagnac tyle ramu i nie ciagnie wiec gdzie si  podzial wolny ram?

FREE

```

maczeta@bestia :) free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       3885200    3755192     130008          0      31900    3395716

-/+ buffers/cache:     327576    3557624

Swap:      1060280          0    1060280

```

PS

```

maczeta@bestia :) ps -aux

Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html

USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

root         1  0.0  0.0   1692   576 ?        Ss   Aug10   0:01 init [3]  

root         2  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [kthreadd]

root         3  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [migration/0]

root         4  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]

root         5  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [migration/1]

root         6  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:01 [ksoftirqd/1]

root         7  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [events/0]

root         8  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [events/1]

root         9  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [cpuset]

root        10  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [khelper]

root        13  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [netns]

root        16  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [async/mgr]

root       190  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [kblockd/0]

root       191  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [kblockd/1]

root       193  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [kacpid]

root       194  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [kacpi_notify]

root       195  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [kacpi_hotplug

root       308  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [ata/0]

root       309  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [ata/1]

root       310  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [ata_aux]

root       314  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [ksuspend_usbd

root       318  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [khubd]

root       321  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [kseriod]

root       327  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [kmmcd]

root       364  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [khpsbpkt]

root       404  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    Aug10   0:00 [pdflush]

root       405  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    Aug10   0:00 [pdflush]

root       406  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [kswapd0]

root       451  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [aio/0]

root       452  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [aio/1]

root       468  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [nfsiod]

root       476  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [crypto/0]

root       477  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [crypto/1]

root       500  0.0  0.0    372    56 ?        Ss   Aug10   0:00 /sbin/v86d

root       501  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [cqueue]

root       681  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [scsi_eh_0]

root       684  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:04 [scsi_eh_1]

root       687  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [scsi_eh_2]

root       690  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [scsi_eh_3]

root       693  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [scsi_eh_4]

root       696  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [scsi_eh_5]

root       782  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [kpsmoused]

root       790  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [exec-osm/0]

root       791  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [exec-osm/1]

root       814  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [kondemand/0]

root       815  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [kondemand/1]

root       816  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [kconservative

root       817  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [kconservative

root       870  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [usbhid_resume

root       885  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [rpciod/0]

root       886  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [rpciod/1]

root       904  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:01 [kjournald2]

root      1014  0.0  0.0   2312  1004 ?        S<s  Aug10   0:00 /sbin/udevd --

root      1481  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [hd-audio0]

root      1794  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Aug10   0:00 [kjournald2]

root      1873  0.0  0.0   2208   684 ?        Ss   Aug10   0:00 /usr/sbin/sysl

root      1888  0.0  0.0   1696   560 ?        Ss   Aug10   0:00 /usr/sbin/acpi

101       2305  0.0  0.0   2460   944 ?        Ss   Aug10   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-

102       2320  0.0  0.1   5760  3928 ?        Ss   Aug10   0:00 /usr/sbin/hald

root      2323  0.0  0.0   3068  1052 ?        S    Aug10   0:00 hald-runner

root      2326  0.0  0.0   3136  1000 ?        S    Aug10   0:01 hald-addon-inp

root      2339  0.0  0.0   3144   984 ?        S    Aug10   0:00 /usr/libexec/h

102       2340  0.0  0.0   2996   980 ?        S    Aug10   0:00 hald-addon-acp

root      2341  0.0  0.0   3136  1004 ?        S    Aug10   0:01 hald-addon-sto

root      2344  0.0  0.0   3136  1112 ?        S    Aug10   0:06 hald-addon-sto

root      2358  0.0  0.0   4832   660 ?        S    Aug10   0:00 /bin/sh etc/in

root      2359  0.3  0.0  10572  1040 ?        Sl   Aug10   6:50 ./SB4L

root      2364  0.0  0.0   3580   468 ?        S    Aug10   0:00 /usr/sbin/hddt

root      2404  0.0  0.0   4032  1192 ?        Ss   Aug10   0:00 /usr/sbin/ntpd

root      2417  0.0  0.0   2668  1336 tty1     Ss   Aug10   0:00 /bin/login -- 

root      2418  0.0  0.0   1692   568 tty2     Ss+  Aug10   0:00 /sbin/agetty 3

root      2419  0.0  0.0   1692   564 tty3     Ss+  Aug10   0:00 /sbin/agetty 3

root      2420  0.0  0.0   1692   560 tty4     Ss+  Aug10   0:00 /sbin/agetty 3

root      2421  0.0  0.0   1692   564 tty5     Ss+  Aug10   0:00 /sbin/agetty 3

root      2422  0.0  0.0   1692   568 tty6     Ss+  Aug10   0:00 /sbin/agetty 3

maczeta   2423  0.0  0.0   5228  1728 tty1     S    Aug10   0:00 -bash

maczeta   2428  0.0  0.0   4872  1268 tty1     S+   Aug10   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/b

maczeta   2444  0.0  0.0   2924  1028 tty1     S+   Aug10   0:00 xinit /home/ma

root      2445  0.5  0.9 303872 35736 tty7     Ss+  Aug10  10:19 X :0 -dpi 96 -

maczeta   2458  0.0  0.1  13944  5940 tty1     S    Aug10   0:01 fvwm -f /usr/b

maczeta   2462  0.0  0.0   1684   544 tty1     S    Aug10   0:00 /usr/lib/fvwm/

maczeta   2463  0.0  0.0   2912   676 tty1     S    Aug10   0:00 /usr/lib/fvwm/

maczeta   2464  0.0  0.0   2912   676 tty1     S    Aug10   0:00 /usr/lib/fvwm/

maczeta   2470  0.1  0.1  10004  4056 tty1     S    Aug10   3:19 conky

maczeta   2471  0.0  0.1   8052  6296 tty1     S    Aug10   0:00 stalonetray

maczeta   2485  0.0  0.0   2912   676 tty1     S    Aug10   0:00 /usr/lib/fvwm/

maczeta   2486  0.0  0.0   2912   676 tty1     S    Aug10   0:00 /usr/lib/fvwm/

maczeta   2490  0.0  0.0   2912   672 tty1     S    Aug10   0:00 /usr/lib/fvwm/

maczeta   2491  0.0  0.0   2912   676 tty1     S    Aug10   0:00 /usr/lib/fvwm/

maczeta   2503  0.2  0.5  43684 19688 ?        Sl   Aug10   5:23 python /usr/li

maczeta   3187  0.0  0.0   3068   692 tty1     S    Aug10   0:00 dbus-launch --

maczeta   3188  0.0  0.0   2360   696 ?        Ss   Aug10   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-

maczeta   7454  1.0  4.9 1280240 191380 tty1   Sl   00:17  11:36 /usr/lib/jvm/s

maczeta  13427  0.0  0.0   6244  2588 ?        S    18:46   0:00 /usr/libexec/g

maczeta  13470  2.0  1.2 134536 49032 tty1     Sl   18:50   0:04 /usr/lib/mozil

maczeta  13500  0.0  0.1   9748  4444 tty1     S    18:52   0:00 Eterm --button

maczeta  13501  0.0  0.0   5228  1732 pts/0    Ss   18:52   0:00 -bash

maczeta  13511  0.0  0.0   4232   980 pts/0    R+   18:53   0:00 ps -aux

```

TOP

```

top - 18:54:43 up 1 day,  8:23,  2 users,  load average: 0.10, 0.05, 0.01

Tasks:  98 total,   1 running,  97 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s):  1.1%us,  0.7%sy,  0.0%ni, 97.5%id,  0.3%wa,  0.2%hi,  0.2%si,  0.0%st

Mem:   3885200k total,  3758952k used,   126248k free,    32032k buffers

Swap:  1060280k total,        0k used,  1060280k free,  3403188k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND           

 2445 root      20   0  297m  34m 9116 S    1  0.9  10:21.06 X                  

 7454 maczeta   20   0 1250m 186m  17m S    1  4.9  11:36.69 java               

13470 maczeta   20   0  127m  43m  20m S    1  1.2   0:05.49 firefox            

 2359 root      20   0 10572 1040  820 S    0  0.0   6:50.57 SB4L               

 2470 maczeta   20   0 10004 4056 3180 S    0  0.1   3:19.67 conky              

 2503 maczeta   20   0 43684  19m 8940 S    0  0.5   5:24.02 python             

13513 maczeta   20   0  2468 1140  884 R    0  0.0   0:00.01 top                

    1 root      20   0  1692  576  508 S    0  0.0   0:01.14 init               

    2 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 kthreadd           

    3 root      RT  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 migration/0        

    4 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.48 ksoftirqd/0        

    5 root      RT  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 migration/1        

    6 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:01.09 ksoftirqd/1        

    7 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.18 events/0           

    8 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.03 events/1           

    9 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 cpuset             

   10 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 khelper            

   13 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 netns              

   16 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 async/mgr          

  190 root      15  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.06 kblockd/0

```

jakies pomysly?

karta graficzna jest zintegrowanaw biosie ustawione na 256MB ...

----------

## SlashBeast

Fail. "free" wyraznie mowi Ci, ze zajete jest 327M.

Poczytaj co to cache i buffery w Linuksie.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Nie będziemy kolejny raz rozpoczynać dyskusji o zarządzaniu pamięcią. Prewencyjnie zamykam.

----------

